# Newbie seeks help: Central boiler 5036 outdoor wood-burner



## Sunshyne (Nov 22, 2018)

I’m using green wood as I just moved in this past April. Collected and split all summer. Have about 10 full cords. The creosote buildup is way way too much then it should be. I don’t know what I’m doing wrong. I have an extra solenoid for the damper to open. The seal is tight there’s no air Or smoke escaping. I scrape in almost every time I put wood in it - which is twice a day. Any and all help would be so appreciated!
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Redbird (Nov 27, 2018)

Need to move this to https://www.arboristsite.com/community/forums/firewood-heating-and-wood-burning-equipment.55/


----------



## Sunshyne (Dec 3, 2018)

Thank you. I did not know.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Dec 3, 2018)

What temp do you have it set at? Neighbor purchased my owb, when I bought a new one, called and said he had build up, was running it at on at 130 fan off at 145. Too low, turned it up and problem solved. Run mine at fan on at 155, off at 175. Need to find what works best for your set up.


----------

